# GS3 - water leak after plumbing in



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

So today I plumbed in the GS3. Everything went well until I reconnected the water supply. I now have quite a significant amount of water leaking out through the brew head. It seems to be originating from the top of the paddle but it is hard to be exactly sure. I have checked and it is not the nut that you used to bleed the group. I've had a look online but there doesn't seem to be any easy suggestions as anyone got any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it require a pressure reducer in the supply line ? Check instructions. Do you have high water pressure ?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I really have no idea what i am doing here but could it be there is a problem with the o rings and i was getting away with it when there was the relatively low pressure of water from the chamber but the problem showed itself when the mains pressure kicked in?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there a switch inside you have to flip? I seem to remember than other than connecting it up and changing the switch setting that was it


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Does it require a pressure reducer in the supply line ? Check instructions. Do you have high water pressure ?


Thanks Carajillo - i am not sure i will investigate......


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you "flush out" the pipe work before you connected it to the machine ? If not it is possible that any small particles of grit ect may have moved and settled /stuck in a solenoid valve.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Did you "flush out" the pipe work before you connected it to the machine ? If not it is possible that any small particles of grit ect may have moved and settled /stuck in a solenoid valve.


no i didn't.... it just attached it.... the manual does not say anything about the need to fit a pressure reducer - just says plumb in and away you go. i will re=try with the tank and see if it improves again.... if it is grit in the solenoid any suggestions of what to do about it?


----------



## crafty (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a GS3 MP plumbed into the mains- the front panel coffee boiler pressure gauge will show the static incoming mains pressure when the pump is off and the paddle valve in the shut position. 2.5 to 3.5 will be OK, I have fitted a pressure reducing valve in line to mine to keep at 3 bar.

I doubt line pressure is your problem as the valve assembly is designed to operate at 9 bar, I would assume its either leaking from the vent/bleed cap screw or the o - rings need replacing. There is a setting in the software that should be changed when the machine is plumbed in but I am not sure how this could cause a leak, the MP doesn't have a 3 way solenoid for brew pressure release, pressure is relieved by the paddle valve. There is no shut off or isolation solenoid either, my coffee boiler is permanently pressurised at mains pressure with the no power to the machine. (2015 machine).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is your GS3 new?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is taken from a user guide which I will attach the link for, so that you can bleed the heads etc

Please follow this procedure to connect the GS/3 to the main water supply and the waste water drain system:

1. Turn off the machine

2. Remove the drain box

3. Slide out the water reservoir from the machine base, disconnect the hose from the top of the

reservoir ans remove the water reservoir

4. Remove the left side panel assembly

5. Remove the pump inlet tube from the pump which connects the pump to the water reservoir

6. Connect the stainless steel braided hose (L325 or L326) to the water pump and pass through

the access hole on the base under the pump. This hose will connect the pump to the mains

water supply

7. Remove the drain box cap and insert the drain box hose barb fitting (L037/2PGR) - Do not over

tighten this part. Overtightening will damage the drain box.

8. Connect the clear armoured drain hose to the hose barb fitting and to the waste drain on the

other end

9. Replace the drain box on the machine base

10. Install the left side panel on to the machine

11. Turn on the water supply and the main power switch

12. Configure the "Water Tank" parameter in the software to "not present" (see the Software

http://www.lamarzocco.com

Version 1.02

9

Water Pump

Pump Inlet Tube

programming guide for directions) 13. Turn on the machine

http://lamarzoccousa.com/docs/gs3/gs3-installation-guide.pdf


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

crafty said:


> I have a GS3 MP plumbed into the mains- the front panel coffee boiler pressure gauge will show the static incoming mains pressure when the pump is off and the paddle valve in the shut position. 2.5 to 3.5 will be OK, I have fitted a pressure reducing valve in line to mine to keep at 3 bar.
> 
> I doubt line pressure is your problem as the valve assembly is designed to operate at 9 bar, I would assume its either leaking from the vent/bleed cap screw or the o - rings need replacing. There is a setting in the software that should be changed when the machine is plumbed in but I am not sure how this could cause a leak, the MP doesn't have a 3 way solenoid for brew pressure release, pressure is relieved by the paddle valve. There is no shut off or isolation solenoid either, my coffee boiler is permanently pressurised at mains pressure with the no power to the machine. (2015 machine).


thanks Crafty

i agree and don't think it is the line pressure. i think this might have triggered another problem. it is definitely not the vent/bleed cap screw as i have bled this before and have checked and the water is not coming from this screw. i have tried re-plumbing in the tank and the leak still seems to be there although less so. I think the software change is really only required so that the machine does not look for the tank and alert you to the fact the tank needs re-filling. I think the problem is that the o rings need replacing... so you know what the symptoms are that indicate the o rings needs replacing?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Is your GS3 new?


no second hand - 2.5 years old


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> This is taken from a user guide which I will attach the link for, so that you can bleed the heads etc
> 
> Please follow this procedure to connect the GS/3 to the main water supply and the waste water drain system:
> 
> ...


thanks a lot DFK. this was the instructions i have followed. they dont seem to give me an answer to my problem and, according to these instructions, the whole process should be really easy... gutted....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes but I also emailed you instructions from LM where you go into the program settings offline. It is page 38 of the manual Nod


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not the link above, the manual I emailed you


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nod said:


> thanks a lot DFK. this was the instructions i have followed. they dont seem to give me an answer to my problem and, according to these instructions, the whole process should be really easy... gutted....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks a lot David. the manual you emailed was also really helpful. i will see if the software change sorts the problem


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Do you have a water tank in the loft or have you got a modern combi boiler and therefore no tank? Reason I ask is that no tank means your water comes straight off the mains and can be a much higher pressure than if you have a water tank.

This may not be anything to do with the issue. I just know some people who have even had pipes burst due to the increased pressure.

On the previous page it was stated that 3 bar is the preferred pressure?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

so an update.... mixed news... i followed the instructions suggested yesterday and plumbed in no problem and made the software change. all went well - no leak. Woke up this morning, fired her up, made coffee with red brick - no probs. I was thinking all sweet but came home from work this evening to find the drip tray completely full. it looks like there is water being pushed out of the top of the group again. i have attached a picture and the water seems to be originating by squeezing out of the area around the blue part. Risky has posted above he/she thinks it would be that the mains pressure is too high... anyone else think that or is it an o ring problem. thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

O rings are notoriously leaky on gs3s so could be an issue, do you know when they were last replaced?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> O rings are notoriously leaky on gs3s so could be an issue' date=' do you know when they were last replaced?[/quote']
> 
> No I'll see if I can find out...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would get a service kit and sort it out if I were you


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I would get a service kit and sort it out if I were you


Is that doable for someone not mega practical?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you want some back up when you attempt this then call me and I will come round..... complete with tools if necessary.

Looking at it then yep "O" rings makes sense. I will follow up on the water pressure thing at work.... Maybe we can test that for you too.

Incidentally Most potable water will be straight off the mains and not tank fed due to better control of organisms detrimental to health


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> If you want some back up when you attempt this then call me and I will come round..... complete with tools if necessary. Looking at it then yep "O" rings makes sense. I will follow up on the water pressure thing at work.... Maybe we can test that for you too. Incidentally Most potable water will be straight off the mains and not tank fed due to better control of organisms detrimental to health


Wow... Thanks Grumpydaddy that would be a really kind offer. I must admit it would make a massive difference to confidence to be able to get your help. I will research and parts I need and let you know... Water pressure is interesting. I'll phone La marzocco and see if they advise a pressure reducer for the gs3...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A lot of areas in Plymouth had a fairly recent upgrade on the mains water infrastructure. If needs be we can install an adjustable pressure regulator in the machine feed line


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> A lot of areas in Plymouth had a fairly recent upgrade on the mains water infrastructure. If needs be we can install an adjustable pressure regulator in the machine feed line


Sounds great - I'll follow your lead... Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I would get a service kit and sort it out if I were you


Do I need to buy the special o ring removal tool?


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Nod - did you manage to make any progress with it? I got the plumbing bits from http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/la_marzocco.asp - they will do the service kits / o-rings as well. good luck...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks all - I have ordered the parts I need including the O ring removal tool.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thought I'd update. Grumpydaddy from the forum arrived last night like a knight in shining armour and we spent a few hours servicing the brewhead. It was fiddly but very doable if you are confident and know what you are doing. We changed all of the gaskets not just the o rings. This morning fired it up and no leaks at all and all resolved! Great news! We followed the video on line and I would say this is an appropriate project for someone to take on themselves - don't listen to La Marzocco. I would be confident now to do myself. Hopefully that is the end of the story and this thread. Massive thanks to Grumpydaddy for his time and kindness in helping me out.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You are more than welcome. Is it nicer not swimming in the kitchen now?

Hey Fellas, did you know we have a budding La Marzocco engineer in the making here









The truth is that Nod knows what he doesn't know, is attentive and is now perfectly capable of this level of task. He is not even concerned by having new seals left over after re-building


----------

